# Patrick trims an extra 750 jobs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*3d emergency cut in seven months; 5,000 will take unpaid furloughs*








The governor - joined yesterday by Leslie Kirwan, secretary of administration and finance, and Lieutenant Governor Timothy Murray - has shown increasing frustration with the Legislature. (Globe Staff Photo / Barry Chin)

By Matt Viser

Globe Staff / April 15, 2009

Governor Deval Patrick cut an additional 750 jobs from state government yesterday and said he will furlough 5,000 executive branch employees for up to five days, a response to relentlessly plunging state revenues that have forced the governor to make an unprecedented series of spending reductions.

Discuss*COMMENTS (67)*

It was the third time in seven months Patrick has announced emergency budget cuts, and there was no indication it is over. Patrick's actions yesterday are part of a plan to close a $156 million deficit, but he said that gap could grow by another $400 million before July 1.

"The economic downturn is hitting state government especially hard, leaving us with tough choices among miserable options," Patrick said during a State House press conference.

The 750 positions he eliminated yesterday are in addition to 1,000 positions already cut this year. They will come through layoffs, attrition, and hiring freezes.

All managers in the executive branch, from the governor on down, will be required to take the unpaid furloughs. Patrick, Lieutenant Governor Timothy P. Murray, and most members of Patrick's staff said they would still come to the office and work for free, rather than take the days off.

Patrick has also asked Leslie Kirwan, secretary of administration and finance, to begin negotiations with the state's unions over a range of concessions. Patrick would not disclose the concessions, and union representatives declined to comment.

Patrick's grim demeanor yesterday presaged more bad news today, when the House unveils a budget for fiscal 2010 that is expected to reduce spending even further. The House budget is not expected to include any new revenue, relying instead on deep cuts, the Globe reported last week. It is expected to include cuts to local aid that go beyond what the governor proposed, according to a State House source briefed on the budget.

The Legislature has still not acted on Patrick's requests for a range of new revenue, including sales taxes on alcohol and candy and higher fees at the Registry of Motor Vehicles. Some lawmakers outside of leadership say tax increases need to be seriously considered, including a sales tax increase, but there does not appear to be any momentum.

Increasing the sales tax by 1 percentage point could raise about $750 million, according to some estimates.

"We've talked about [a sales tax increase] in individual groups," said Representative Cory Atkins, Democrat of Concord. "Given the options, where would you go? A sales tax is a decent choice."

The House budget has been shrouded in secrecy, with conflicting rumors spreading about how deep the budget cuts will be. House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo and Representative Charles Murphy, chairman of the House Committee on Ways and Means, have declined multiple requests for comment.
"I've heard more about the New York state budget than the Massachusetts House budget," said Senator Benjamin Downing, Democrat of Pittsfield and chairman of the Senate Committee on Revenue.
As they formulate their spending plans, the lawmakers have also been raising campaign money, a Beacon Hill tradition at budget season. Murphy hosted a fund-raiser last week at the Liberty Hotel ballroom, complete with meatball sliders and lamb chops. DeLeo held a fund-raiser last night at Tecce's, and House lawmakers were rushing to wrap up debate on pension reform to trek over to the North End restaurant.
Patrick has been displaying increasing frustration with legislative leaders, which recalls 2008, when he butted heads with former House speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi over casino gambling and the pace of lawmakers' deliberations.

This time, Patrick has waited until later in the budget-writing season before expressing his impatience, but he vented on Monday over what he sees as inadequate attempts at transportation reform. He was also critical of top lawmakers who have not yet acted on some of his emergency measures to fill the growing budget gap.

The governor laid out a series of tax proposals in January, but House and Senate lawmakers have avoided them entirely.

"There's clearly an urgency on his part," said Paul Watanabe, a political science professor at the University of Massachusetts. "The idea is, presumably, that by deflecting some of the heat that's been coming his way over the last couple of weeks he can emerge a bit stronger."

The announcement yesterday was the third time the state has had to adjust to financial shortfalls. With residents earning less and spending less and business profits falling, the state is collecting less in taxes on income, sales, and business. Patrick was forced to close a $1.4 billion shortfall in the state's $28.1 billion budget in October and an additional $1.1 billion shortfall in January.

Most of the budget gap the governor moved to close yesterday will be plugged using $128 million in federal stimulus funds that were part of the package set aside for Massachusetts.

Yesterday's job cuts will save $7.5 million this year, but will save $40 million in the next fiscal year. In addition to layoffs and furloughs, which combined will save $12 million, there will be $16 million in cuts to programs and other departments. The mandatory furloughs will affect about 5,000 executive branch managers.

Those whose salaries are above $75,000 will be required to take five unpaid days off, while those who make less will take three days off.

Administration officials would not disclose contingency plans for an additional $400 million deficit for the remainder of the fiscal year, saying only that it would come through a variety of proposals that need legislative approval.

Patrick also said it could involve further withdrawals from the state's reserve account.

The Massachusetts Republican Party criticized the governor yesterday, accusing him of failing to implement broad changes during good fiscal times and relying on tax proposals during bad times.

"Sadly, under the current Beacon Hill leadership, the only way we will see smaller, more efficient government is when the flow of tax dollars is reduced either through a tough economy or tax cuts," Jennifer Nassour, the state GOP chairwoman, said in a statement.

Patrick cuts another 750 jobs, orders furloughs - The Boston Globe


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

But don't worry Massachusetts, Deval will keep plugging his supporters into six figure patronage jobs!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely, we grab our ankles while his welfare case parasitic constituents live on...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Lovely, we grab our ankles while his welfare case parasitic constituents live on...


Well it looks like Mass has finally been the leader in something. We have been grabbing our ankles for years and now the rest of the country is doing the same. We even have it printed on our plates:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Why oh why can't they cut some welfare benefits from the people who do no need them!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Why oh why can't they cut some welfare benefits from the people who do no need them!


Why would they cut money from their voting base.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Note that apparently the Commonwealth is now hiring through contracts- headhunter mentioned one of them to me today. So I guess they're firing salaried employees, and just contracting out their jobs...


----------

